# Can anyone recommend...



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

...any good books for dog showing/handling? 

TIA


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Show-Me-Dog-S...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283026868&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Begi...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283026868&sr=8-3


----------

